# Comparison BBW with Thinner Guys



## Haunted (Oct 18, 2008)

This is in response to a Post on the BHM board they had Big guys with thin Girls, The pics looked great and someone asked where are the big girls with thin Guys.

So to Kick it off although i'm not exactly thin and these aren't our best pics together they do show a nice comparison between the two of us. I have another pic that really shows the comparison but i can't directly post it here lol. 

View attachment Compare1.jpg


View attachment Compare4.jpg


View attachment Compare3.jpg


View attachment Compare2.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 18, 2008)

You guys look great together!!!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 18, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> You guys look great together!!!


Aww,, totally!! soo sweet, you look so in love!!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 18, 2008)

One More I came across I'm hoping other couples post some pics 

View attachment Compare5.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Oct 18, 2008)

well you have to approach this one with a little abstract sensibility but the idea is apparent ...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 19, 2008)

OK! I Absolutely had to post this...You can't see much of him because I pretty much take up most of the photo, lol. He's skinny though, trust me! Only lately has he succumbed to my feeding. :wubu: It's almost funny how he looks like he's in pain, but trust me, he's not. 

View attachment sca100_0863.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> OK! I Absolutely had to post this...You can't see much of him because I pretty much take up most of the photo, lol. He's skinny though, trust me! Only lately has he succumbed to my feeding. :wubu: It's almost funny how he looks like he's in pain, but trust me, he's not.



Thats an awesome pic you guys look great


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Oct 19, 2008)

dont have any pics on my comp, cuz it was around 6yrs ago, but one of my former gf's was around 5'7, 320. I was 6'2, 195 at the time, so it made a nice comparison. I loved it when she would totally consume me when she climbed on top of me!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> dont have any pics on my comp, cuz it was around 6yrs ago, but one of my former gf's was around 5'7, 320. I was 6'2, 195 at the time, so it made a nice comparison. I loved it when she would totally consume me when she climbed on top of me!



I know what you mean I love how she envelopes me !!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> One More I came across I'm hoping other couples post some pics



aww...you guys look great together


----------



## Rowan (Oct 19, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> OK! I Absolutely had to post this...You can't see much of him because I pretty much take up most of the photo, lol. He's skinny though, trust me! Only lately has he succumbed to my feeding. :wubu: It's almost funny how he looks like he's in pain, but trust me, he's not.



He doesn't look in pain at all lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2008)

Me with an ex- posted before in a similar thread. 

View attachment bruce and carol dec 07.JPG


----------



## troubadours (Oct 23, 2008)

i feel like me & my boyf look like a number ten when we stand next to each other because he's tall and thin and i'm short and round...you know how it is. i love being the fat one.















ugh i hate how dumb i look in the last one but it's representative of this theme and also there is an orb in it

ps everyone looks adorable.


----------



## alkonttt (Nov 6, 2008)

Up
Up
Up :eat2:


----------



## kronoman (Nov 7, 2008)

hey, really nice pictures, very good couples, hope to find my bbw soon too 

I have a couple of ex gfs pictures too, currently I'm single, so I rather not post the pictures without their permissions.

Anyways, I'm like 120 something pounds so my pics with ex gs are really cool, there is a nice difference :smitten:


----------



## ~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a thin fiance and I LOVE IT! It is amazing how much he loves big women....but boy am I happy that he does! Our love making is amazing and he and i both love the squashing....:wubu:


----------



## katybug (Nov 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i feel like me & my boyf look like a number ten when we stand next to each other because he's tall and thin and i'm short and round...you know how it is. i love being the fat one.



you guys make the most adorable number "10" I've ever seen!!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 27, 2008)

Haunted & Kali - You guys are my new favorite couple. Who needs Brangelina with you two around??

Lanty - I finally get to see what the infamous John looks like!!

GEF - You're always gorgeous.

Troub - boyfriend looks like a keeper. And I love being the fat one, too :happy:


----------



## Haunted (Nov 27, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Haunted & Kali - You guys are my new favorite couple. Who needs Brangelina with you two around??
> 
> Lanty - I finally get to see what the infamous John looks like!!
> 
> ...



Thanks and i thought we where wearing out our welcome with our disgustingly adorable Lovey dovey post's ... BTW i'm going to spend new years with her YAY ME!!


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Haunted said:


> This is in response to a Post on the BHM board they had Big guys with thin Girls, The pics looked great and someone asked where are the big girls with thin Guys.
> 
> So to Kick it off although i'm not exactly thin and these aren't our best pics together they do show a nice comparison between the two of us. I have another pic that really shows the comparison but i can't directly post it here lol.



lookin great togather..thanks for sharing :bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2008)

Me and Candy Godiva


----------



## breastman903 (Dec 4, 2008)

your so lucky.........candy is beautiful


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 4, 2008)

This is me and Bellylvr18. Its hard to tell how fat I am well not too hard look at my knobby arms but im wearing black but still I am about 60lbs bigger than him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 5, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> This is me and Bellylvr18. Its hard to tell how fat I am well not too hard look at my knobby arms but im wearing black but still I am about 60lbs bigger than him.



has anyone ever told you he looks like James Rolfe? Not that its a bad thing, just an observation.

You two look cute together


----------



## Abernachy (Dec 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> has anyone ever told you he looks like James Rolfe? Not that its a bad thing, just an observation.
> 
> You two look cute together





NIce, I can kinda see that now. James Rolfe is awsome, I love his videos.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

Abernachy said:


> NIce, I can kinda see that now. James Rolfe is awsome, I love his videos.



"Cowabunga? COWA-FUCKIN-PIECE-OF-DOG-SHIT!"


----------



## Abernachy (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea, I'm gonna pick up the DVD sometime before I get to Japan.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 6, 2008)

lol no. I have no idea who James Rolfe is, it sounds like I need to youtube him lol


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 7, 2008)

ok yeah so I watched some james and woah does he look like my John, but dang that guy is insane!


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 9, 2008)

View attachment 54952


can't really tell. but i'm the fat one. just saying.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 12, 2008)

my boo and me! i'm about 260 pounds heavier than him.. haha.






also hollyfo, me and wooden chuck norris. HELL YES! combined we are like 1,493 pounds heavier than him. kinda.


----------



## hollyfo (Dec 12, 2008)

you guys are almost as adorable as chuck and i.


----------



## Tad (Dec 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> This is me and Bellylvr18. Its hard to tell how fat I am well not too hard look at my knobby arms but im wearing black but still I am about 60lbs bigger than him.



Is there anything more adorable than young love?  Seriously, you guys look so good together its just crazy. Also makes me feel about a million years old, but that's just my issue *L*


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 12, 2008)

Got to meet miss Rihanna with my bestfriend She's super sweet really tall and very skinny  

View attachment rhirhi.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 15, 2008)

edx said:


> Is there anything more adorable than young love?  Seriously, you guys look so good together its just crazy. Also makes me feel about a million years old, but that's just my issue *L*




awww thanks, Yeah he loves me. I love him too! We have been together almost 2 years, In fact tomorow is our 1 year 11 months.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 15, 2008)

BigCutieAriel said:


> Got to meet miss Rihanna with my bestfriend She's super sweet really tall and very skinny



Holy hell!
That's awesome....she's so damn lil...


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 16, 2008)

Uhm... Rhianna is AMAZING.... she's so tiny! ohmigosh... 

This picture is funny... we make ryan look so tiny!!! This is me and Lauren with Ryan at Carowinds on the North Carolina, South Carolina border!!!

View attachment carowinds.jpg


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't believe I didn't think about this pics for this thread...
Idk how much he'll approve with the kissy pictures... but it's a good one 
View attachment IMG_0154.JPG


----------



## lovebbws13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cupcake and Lauren are total hotties. He's a lucky guy to be surrounded by women like those two!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 16, 2008)

how's it feel to be sexier than a celeberity?  


BigCutieAriel said:


> Got to meet miss Rihanna with my bestfriend She's super sweet really tall and very skinny


----------



## Gus Dias (Jan 2, 2009)

Very sexi 
I found that girls in Olinda - Brazil. 
Happy new year  

View attachment gordinha.jpg


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 4, 2009)

Gus Dias said:


> Very sexi
> I found that girls in Olinda - Brazil.
> Happy new year



Wow, what an awesome statue!! But did the women actually look like that?


----------



## pendulous (Jan 5, 2009)

Wasn't there a thread somewhere for BBW with Fatter guys?


----------



## Haunted (Jan 5, 2009)

pendulous said:


> Wasn't there a thread somewhere for BBW with Fatter guys?



I created this thread in response to the fat guys with FFA's on the Bhm board I don't recall a BBW and bigger guy thread.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 11, 2009)

Ivy said:


> also hollyfo, me and wooden chuck norris. HELL YES! combined we are like 1,493 pounds heavier than him. kinda.





hollyfo said:


> you guys are almost as adorable as chuck and i.



Chuck Norris is a very snappy dresser. It's hard not to look good next to a man whose surgically replaced his skin for red flannel and leather chaps.


----------



## natasfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Ivy said:


> my boo and me! i'm about 260 pounds heavier than him.. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my!!!
huge difference!
eheheh
which is your weight?
wonderful pic


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 13, 2009)

> my boo and me! i'm about 260 pounds heavier than him.. haha.



Looks like a perfect match!


----------



## grilo_cwb (Jan 20, 2009)

Me and My Wife 

View attachment CIMG4065.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2009)

grilo_cwb said:


> Me and My Wife




Wow, what a great picture! Beautiful couple


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jan 21, 2009)

I still love this thread. The contrast between the guys and the girls is both beautiful and fascinating.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 21, 2009)

> I still love this thread. The contrast between the guys and the girls is both beautiful and fascinating.



Agreed :happy:


----------



## alkonttt (Apr 19, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Agreed :happy:



+1 :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 19, 2009)

Everybody looks soo cute together.Great pic all of them.


----------



## Denial (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any pics... But I used to date a really skinny guy. He was like 6 feet and 130 lbs, and I was 5'6 and 190 lbs. It seemed like a big difference.


----------



## alkonttt (Aug 2, 2009)

com'n guys we wanna see more Comparisons :happy:


----------



## joh (Aug 2, 2009)

Will post some when I've got them!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 3, 2009)

most recent pic, me and my friend's sister. Really cool girl actually


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 3, 2009)

Of course you can see a lot of comparison pics on my wedding page, between Kat and I, and my relatives who are even smaller than me!

http://www.elfcat.net/Colter_Wedding/


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, that Brazilian sculpture reminds me of Adam's stuff!


----------



## NoraBadora (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I've always wanted to be with a tall, skinnyish guy. lol Call it wierd, but I've just been with someone taller and large. I find myself more attracted to skinnier guys though. Not uber skinny, just quite a bit smaller than i am. :: sounds so shallow right now...:: 

Love the pics though!!  Such cute couples.


----------



## bdog (Aug 6, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> :: sounds so shallow right now...::



Haha. If that's shallow than the average FA is attempting to swim in a sidewalk puddle. 

"You laying out in the sun? On the sidewalk?"

"Nahh.. I'm swimming. 'Sup?"

----

Anyway, great pics everyone!!  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 6, 2009)

Elfcat said:


> Of course you can see a lot of comparison pics on my wedding page, between Kat and I, and my relatives who are even smaller than me!
> 
> http://www.elfcat.net/Colter_Wedding/



That looks like it was a beautiful wedding- you two look happy together


----------

